# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Cheapest Buffalo Turf in Australia (for VIC)

## OzWolfbane

Hi 
I am thinking of getting the cheapest of these three buffalo varieties: 
Sir Walter
Palmetto
Sapphire (preferred) 
Cheapest i HAVE FOUND for people who deliver to melb is 8$ 
I have seen 6.50$ in sydney nurseries but they dont post to melbourne. 
Know anyone who can match or beat 6.50 for these buffalo varieties ? 
Thanks

----------


## Planned LScape

Where is that from? $6.50 is cheap, a lot less than trade price of most turf companies.

----------


## OzWolfbane

i think it was  
Grech's Turf Supplies
13 Cornwallis Road
Windsor NSW 2756
Phone: (02) 4577 3907 or 1800 806 304
Fax: (02) 4577 2089
Website: www.grechsturf.com.au  www.millersturf.com.au 
but they dont transport to melb

----------


## Dan574

my brother in sydney just got sant anna couch for $3.50/m

----------


## OzWolfbane

No one knows where i can find cheap turf in melbourne or someone who ships to melbourne ??

----------


## test123456

> my brother in sydney just got sant anna couch for $3.50/m

  Do you know where in Melbourne that I can get Santa Ana couch for around $5/sqm?  Thanks

----------


## OzWolfbane

Cheapest I have found is 9.30$ , I am going to go to bunnings and ask them to beat it by 10% making it 8.37$/m hopefully. 
Same guy had couch for 6$something, if bunnings beat it by 10% it will be 5$ something

----------


## OzWolfbane

These guys are doing it for 4.40 sqm for Sapphire !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:   http://www.buffaloturf.com.au 
How can one make themselves pay 10 sqm for somthing that is less than half the price in the next state !!! what a rort !! :Mad:

----------


## OzWolfbane

Does anyone know of a company that will move a pallet from NSW to VIC reasonably cheaply ?

----------


## OzWolfbane

its all good , i ended up buying from kmart for 7$/m for sapphire buffalo when they had 30% off garden stuff  :Smilie:  lucky break, but still more than 4.40$ a m  :Frown:

----------


## wheelie6969

> its all good , i ended up buying from kmart for 7$/m for sapphire buffalo when they had 30% off garden stuff  lucky break, but still more than 4.40$ a m

  What was the quality like? 
How fresh was the turf?

----------


## low cost lawns

Has anyone considered Hydromulching?  *What is Hydromulching?*  Hydromulching is a cost effective grass seed application used for  erosion control, dust suppression and soil stabilization and also fast  and cheap alternative to turf

----------


## m6sports

Search turf on eBay there are sellers that ship interstate

----------


## m6sports

Low cost lawns 
 Whats the average cost per m2 I've got about 200m2 that I would like done

----------

